# SMB Permissions and WD My Book World Ed.



## rhinosaur (Nov 24, 2007)

Here was the plan:
1 NAS (WD My Book World Ed) to hold all of my shared media, music, photos, movies, etc.

Today I moved all of my iTunes music via Consolidate Library to the WD, which, btw, is seen as an SMB share point. I have set up a share called "media" with only guest access on. I think this is where things went horribly wrong.

With all the music moved to the WD I then quit iTunes, copied the iTunes Library file over to the WD and launched iTunes holding down Option to select a new library. Viola - it worked as expected, I had previously had the Library file in my Shared folder so that all Users would see/update the same Library. Moving it to the WD after consolidating the music to this same drive would, in theory, allow multiple accounts to access the music via the same iTunes Library file.

I logged into my wife's user to set up iTunes the same and it worked without a hitch. Both my account and my wife's were seeing the same Library, Playlists, etc., exactly as I had hoped.

Suddenly I lost all privileges to ALL share points on the WD. Now, I can't delete, overwrite, or otherwise edit any of the files on my Media share point. I can't even copy files to the Public share point. I assume that SMB somehow doesn't like messing with standard Leopard permissions. At this point I'm moving everything off of the WD and I'm starting over - leaving the iTunes Library file on the iMac (probably the Shared folder to allow access for myself and my wife). I'm hoping to put my pics on the same share as well and will likely put the iPhoto Library files in my Shared folder on the iMac. 

So could anyone with any SMB experience tell me what went wrong and how to avoid it in the future? Should I avoid putting any file written to by multiple users on an SMB share? I was hoping to make the NAS the hub for all my media for my iMac and PS3 and Wii - not sure if the latter two will see the drive, but that was the purpose for going NAS and not USB/Firewire. I'm also looking into an &#63743;TV in the near future and had planned to put all my  movies into iTunes as well (over 200GB worth). I'm afraid the SMB setup for this particular NAS may hinder my plans. Any help/recommendations appreciated. Thanks.

2 Ghz Core Duo iMac
10.5.1
Western Digital My Book World Ed. (NAS) 500GB
WD Firewire 320GB
WD USB 2.0 500GB


----------

